# rdesktop fenster poistion

## pieter_parker

ich habe auf dem kde desktop eine verknuepfung die wenn ich sie anclicke die anwendung rdesktop startet und sich auf einem windows system einloggt, so weit so gut, was muss ich tun damit das rdesktop fenster (aufloesung vom rdesktop fenster gebe ich bei dem rdesktop befehl mit an) sich immer an einer feststen stelle auf dem desktop oefnet und nicht mal hier und mal da ist. ich will es z.b. immer rechts unten haben - wie geht das ?

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

In der KDE-Titelleiste gibt es doch "Erweitert > sprezielle Einstellungen für dieses Fenster/Programm".

Kannst Du es evtl. damit machen?

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn du taskleiste -> rdesktop... - rechstclick -> erweitert meinst, dort gibt es "immer im vordergrund", "immer im hintergrund" und "vollbild"

----------

## Martux

Echt?

Die "normalen" KDE-Fenster (also mit Titelleiste) haben da doch noch "erweitert" wo man alles mögliche zur Geometrie usw. einstellen kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wenn du taskleiste -> rdesktop... - rechstclick -> erweitert meinst, dort gibt es "immer im vordergrund", "immer im hintergrund" und "vollbild"

 

Mach mal direkt auf die Fensterleiste einen Rechtsklick -> Erweitert.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

da gibts das auch nochmal

klasse super funktioniert

----------

